# Aisle Lights



## uncmempm (Oct 9, 2008)

Are aisle lights required under any code and if so which one would it be? Do any of you have aisle lights the can be on or off, and if so do you ever let them be off during a performance for any reason?

I have a show in my venue that is insistent on a complete and total blackout for one scene and wondered how some of you might handle it?

Thanks


----------



## Eboy87 (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't quote code like others on here can, and since I'm sitting at Bread Co, the internet's slow as molasses, so I can't look it up in a timely fashion, but as I understand it, yes, the aisle lights are required as either fire code or part of the ADA (the disability one, not the dentists). I know ours can be shut off for maintenance, but you have to physically go up to the cats where the house dimmers are, and physically throw a toggle switch (not on a dimmer) to shut them off.

As for turning them off during any performance, I'd be hesitant to do it, and would probably insist on my shows that they be left on. Should the fire marshall come in during the show, and see that they're off, that would probably not be a good thing. One scene of complete blackout without aisle lights is not worth the lawsuits and fines if something should happen. I'd quickly point that out to the powers that be. If they insist, I'd get it in writing that I protested, and signed by all parties involved. 

Again, my two cents.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 9, 2008)

Let me guess Wait Until Dark?


Again cannot actually quote the code but they are a nessecity.

That being said:

I have shut off aisle lights during a performance of the above show *but*

1. There was a person manned at the switches in aconstant communication with Stage managment should anything slightly go wrong.

2. The exit lights *never* went off

3. The producers ect signed off on it.

The above is in no way an endorsement of ever turning off any saftey feature in any theatre and or building space. It is only a recount of past events.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 9, 2008)

Grog actually makes a good point, it is definitely against fire codes to turn off illuminated exit signs, so if you have them (which you should) you can't turn them off, so who really cares about the isle lights. All it takes is one patron who happens to be walking around during that blackout to trip and fall and before you know it you are facing a lawsuit. It isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 9, 2008)

Proper Exit Signs will actually kick into their emergency cycle when you flip off their breakers...which typically means more light coming from them.


I will now refrain from commenting on how anyone up and walking around during a performacne deserves what they get.....as that would be silly and vindictive of me.


----------



## Pip (Oct 9, 2008)

I've worked in a few theatres with no aisle lights... Exit signs, of course though... ^^


----------



## jerekb (Oct 9, 2008)

Our isle lights are on dimmers and despite code (not really sure what it states) we turn them off a lot during performances and never had a problem we do have a sub master with them on it in case of emergency and really bright exit signs. It has not *yet* been a problem... Speaking of blackouts... I hate exit signs if i could turn them off I would I cant stand them they are so obnoxious!!


----------



## avkid (Oct 9, 2008)

jerekb said:


> I hate exit signs if i could turn them off I would I cant stand them they are so obnoxious!!


I have some words for you, but my mommy taught me not to say them out loud.


----------



## Eboy87 (Oct 9, 2008)

jerekb, those are some very dangerous statements you've made, especially in a public forum. I can assure you, when (and I say "when", not "if) something happens, you'll be singing a different tune. I don't mean to come across as a hardass, but safety is one thing I do not dick around with.


----------



## rochem (Oct 9, 2008)

jerekb said:


> I hate exit signs if i could turn them off I would I cant stand them they are so obnoxious!!



Generally exit signs don't bother me, as they're a necessary evil, but in my school theatre the exit signs are horrible. Our auditorium is designed with about a 14 foot apron, and there is actually a hallway leading off each side of the stage in front of the proscenium. So the majority of entrances are actually made in front of the proscenium. The problem with this is, of course, that since it's an exit, it has an exit sign on the proscenium. Because of the way the auditorium is built, the proscenium, and the exit signs, protrude about 5 feet onto the stage. There's nothing worse than watching that dramatic and heartfelt death scene, only to have the mood spoiled by two big red Exit signs hanging directly over the actor.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 9, 2008)

Our local Authority Having Jurisdiction (AHJ) required that we have aisle lights at least every other isle, and at every step / change in elevation. And, of course, exit lights. They were also required to be on our battery back up lighting system.

~Dave


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 9, 2008)

uncmempm said:


> I have a show in my venue that is insistent on a complete and total blackout for one scene and wondered how some of you might handle it?



I have had this subject come up with groups using our second stage. Every time it's come up, I've told them that yes I can turn them off, but that no I won't turn them off, nor will I allow them to do so. When I work with these outside groups, I act as the Facilities Manager for the venue. As such I have to put the interests of my company first. That means that sometimes I have to put my foot down and say no to certain requests. Most of the time I will work with these groups to find a compromise, but anything that creates a potential safety hazard, I automatically say no to. If the group can convince me that what they're doing is in fact safe, then I will back off and allow them to do it, but I will not expose my employer to liability simply because my aisle lights don't fit with a director's artistic vision. My decisions on these matters can be overruled by our TD, but to date this has never happened.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 10, 2008)

My recommendation for "total blackout" is increasing your light level just before it. If your audience's eyes have adjusted to a higher light level, the miniscule light that is produced for the safety of egress will not be as noticeable. Yes I know that that won't cover all cases, but it will certainly help. The longer the audience is exposed to the higher light level, the longer the apparent blackout. Think about being outside in the daylight and then walking into a building. Those people in the building can see just fine, but it may take you a few moments for your eyes to totally adjust, especially if you have been exposed to the light for 20 minutes or more. Working on a large show in Vegas, I have control of all the aisle lights (relays) from my console, but they remain on at all times.


----------



## jerekb (Oct 10, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> jerekb, those are some very dangerous statements you've made, especially in a public forum. I can assure you, when (and I say "when", not "if) something happens, you'll be singing a different tune. I don't mean to come across as a hardass, but safety is one thing I do not dick around with.


Honestly though I really don't have a problem with exit signs. Its just our exit sign shines right out on to the nice clean wood floor and reflects all over the place. It drives me crazy. Yes maybe I took it a little far but I wasn't serious everyone knows turning of exit signs is probably one of the most forbidden sins in the theatre industry. I was worried about someone turning them off last year and the electricians had a switch in the breaker room for maintenance that would disable them it took about 12 seconds to make the decision to get rid of that and hide it behind locked doors. Sorry for upsetting everyone.


----------



## chrispo86 (Oct 10, 2008)

The auditorium at the school I do work for doesn't have aisle lights. Never even thought about that being against code. We do have exit signs like someone else said that are more or less on stage. It's obnoxious, but we leave them on. We were told were allowed to gel over them slightly so that they're not as bright, but they're always there for people to see.


----------



## Sony (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm against the disabling of any life safety device, even aisle lights. That being said...at MVPAC we do sometimes turn off the aisle lights but only when absolute darkness is needed. I'm okay with that only because if the power goes out we have a backup generator which is tied directly into the house lights. If any one of the three phases of power is lost the backup genset starts up and the house lights turn on automatically within 15 seconds and cannot be shut off until Mains power is restored. Thats the only reason I'm okay with it, if we didn't have the house lights on backup then I wouldn't ever allow the aisle lights to be shut off. 

In no way ever should you disable exit lights...

At my college we were allowed to have less obnoxious green exit lights in the theatre instead of the usual red ones. Check out your local laws and see if you can get your red lights replaced with green ones.


----------



## Sayen (Oct 12, 2008)

Never never never ever disable or obscure emergency lights.

Sony beat me to it, but I was also going to suggest checking with the local authorities to see if you can install a different exit sign/different configuration. Just because the contractor threw in what was cheap and easy during construction doesn't mean you're stuck with it. Just make sure that any change you make is both legal and safe.

As for aisle lights, I'd be inclined to just leave them on. Although I second Grog's almost statement, about those who won't stay seated getting what they deserve.

I'm not familiar with that show, but I do know that an audience will typically believe whatever you want them to believe - and lights out means blackout. There are other ways to fake a total black out if you need to obscure the stage. Maybe you can drop a scrim at the same time as the blackout? Something shiny in the corner to distract the audience's eyes?


----------



## Goph704 (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder what type of theater your working in, simply because I think the rules become more liquid depending on the number of seats your theater has. the major thing to be aware of is that your dealing with an issue of Liability and if your a freelancer, then that issue will trickle its way down no matter what. If you stand up for yourself, and keep aisle lights in then most likely you will receive a grumble or two or people will turn their nose up. If you don't then you will have to live with the possible stigma of being an "Unsafe designer" and that will screw over your career, I'm certain by this point you've probably already made your call one way or the other, but I'm sure that it will be the right thing. 
Two weeks ago I spent four hours rewriting and entire 100 plus cue show making sure to put the aisle lights in. It was worth it. An old lady stumbled the night after opening, but chose not to sue, thank god.


----------



## rochem (Oct 12, 2008)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know anything about the laws regarding aisle lights? Obviously it will differ by area, but does anyone know anything about their area? I worked a show this summer for a community theatre. We rented out a local high school theatre which seated 1,245 people and the place had no aisle lights of any kind. That kind of leads me to wonder whether the requirement is by number of seats, or by professional/nonprofessional company, or whatever else. A theatre seating 1,245 is pretty big, so I somehow doubt that the capacity is the primary factor.


----------



## Sony (Oct 12, 2008)

rochem said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know anything about the laws regarding aisle lights? Obviously it will differ by area, but does anyone know anything about their area? I worked a show this summer for a community theatre. We rented out a local high school theatre which seated 1,245 people and the place had no aisle lights of any kind. That kind of leads me to wonder whether the requirement is by number of seats, or by professional/nonprofessional company, or whatever else. A theatre seating 1,245 is pretty big, so I somehow doubt that the capacity is the primary factor.



It could have just been that the theatre was old. Older theatres may not have had aisle lights when originally built and only when you renovate a building are you required to bring it up to code.


----------



## sobenson (Oct 15, 2008)

I just did the Chorus Line National Touring Company, and for the initial reveal of the mirrors, they asked and I got permission from the Fire Marshal to turn off the aisle lights for the first black out, lasting no more then 30 seconds. At that same time we had ushers cover the exit signs with placards.


----------



## garyvp (Oct 15, 2008)

After an incident in our community theatre, it was difficult to get information from the Fire Marshall regarding aisle lights. We did have an insurance inspector (for theaters) note that they were required, that our step lights (11 watt) were sufficient, and that they, along with the exit lights, should be on before, during and after each performance; anytime there is an audience.

These lights do not interfere with the performance.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 16, 2008)

From the Building Code of Australia, NSW addendum:

> NSW H101.20.3 Provision of Aisle Lighting
> 
> Where general lighting is to be either dimmed or extinguished when the public is in attendance and where the floor is stepped or at an inclination greater than 1 in 12, aisle lights must be provided to illuminate the length of each aisle and the tread of each step therein.
> 
> ...


 
Exit lights down here are normally white lettering (though the standard has changed to be simply a pictogram) on a green background. An alternate version is available for theatres etc using green lettering on a black background...


----------



## Ross (Oct 18, 2008)

On my mainstage, our aisle lights are built into the seating and cannot be turned off unless the breakers are tripped. In my modular space, I hang off-inventory ellipsoidals (usually colortran mini 50 degree)focused to the aisles and profiled to 15% intensity. In addition, I have a couple exit signs on c-clamps that I can move to wherever the set and seating allow, which I wire in to the emergency lighting that powers the wall mounted signs (a little wire splicing and an edison plug). I too take safety seriously, yet I do often complain while I'm doing the work.


----------



## VegasLites (Oct 20, 2008)

Just remember local fire and building codes are your friend and even then it can bee seen as a gray area. I have a good knowledge of both in Clark County Nevada and the rule is generally held at illumination is required between 2 and 5 foot candles 1 foot off the ground in any aisle of egress. 
I say gray area because the codes are created for other purposes besides theater. You should never black out an egress, even if you have someone stationed there. We use the rule to say 2 foot candles during the shows, and 5 on entry and exit. 2 is hardly anything to the eye, and in proscenium houses this will not read onstage. When you do a show in the round that is another story all together.

This in no way means your fire and building codes are the same. Get a copy and read them. Yes they are boring but they are also informative. 

Above all we want to produce good work and no one wants anyone to get hurt by it. Physically or financially.

Just MHO


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 22, 2008)

Sony said:


> At my college we were allowed to have less obnoxious green exit lights in the theatre instead of the usual red ones. Check out your local laws and see if you can get your red lights replaced with green ones.



Um you've got that very backwards my friend. The Yellow/Green wave lengths are the ones the human eye sees the best. Consequently Red light doesn't disturb your night vision nearly as much as green. Perhaps your particular red lights were too bright, but scientifically it's far better to have red exit lights than green. 

Also anyone having exit light concerns should contact their local fire marshal to find out the specific code requirement. In my city you have to have 1 lumen of light at floor level from the exit sign. That's not much. My Exit signs are a green LED source. I put some R63 in them and it did a wonderful job of filtering them down a little bit more. The Fire Marshal's still happy and the stray light situation is much better. Do not do this on your own. Consult your fire marshal first. 

As for aisle lights that's really interesting. I'm in a black box with portable seats. And I have no aisle lights. I was told that there is a loophole in the law that allows theaters, under a certain occupancy level, with portable seats to not have aisle lights.


----------



## Sony (Oct 22, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Um you've got that very backwards my friend. The Yellow/Green wave lengths are the ones the human eye sees the best. Consequently Red light doesn't disturb your night vision nearly as much as green. Perhaps your particular red lights were too bright, but scientifically it's far better to have red exit lights than green.
> 
> Also anyone having exit light concerns should contact their local fire marshal to find out the specific code requirement. In my city you have to have 1 lumen of light at floor level from the exit sign. That's not much. My Exit signs are a green LED source. I put some R63 in them and it did a wonderful job of filtering them down a little bit more. The Fire Marshal's still happy and the stray light situation is much better. Do not do this on your own. Consult your fire marshal first.
> 
> As for aisle lights that's really interesting. I'm in a black box with portable seats. And I have no aisle lights. I was told that there is a loophole in the law that allows theaters, under a certain occupancy level, with portable seats to not have aisle lights.



I said less obnoxious...not less visible. They do look brighter then the old red ones...but everyone so far that I've talked to says they are much less obnoxious and distracting then the red ones. Green tends to blend in better with the surroundings.

We also have portable seats and only a 150 person occupancy and we don't need aisle lights ether so thats most likely true.


----------



## msmedley (Mar 17, 2009)

Sony said:


> We also have portable seats and only a 150 person occupancy and we don't need aisle lights ether so thats most likely true.



Since this was an older post, I was not going to reply, until I read the last two comments about temporary seating and not requiring aisle lights...

If your AHJ (authority having jurisdiction) goes by NFPA101 Life Safety Code (as most do), then you are required to have your egress routes illuminated at all times. Sections 13.2.8 (for existing structures) and Section 12.2.8 (for new construction) require it for all assembly occupancies (except private party tents <1200 sq. ft.). They both refer you to Section 7.8 for the specific guidelines.

There is a special provision in 7.8.1.3(3) that says during the performance, illumination can be reduced to 0.2 ft-candles (2.2 lux), but when there is not a performance actually happening at that point in time, 7.8.1.3(2) requires 1 ft-candle (10.8 lux) for existing stairs/paths, and 7.8.1.3(1) requires 10-ft-candle for _new_ stairs.

Seating in a black box theatre can technically be considered a grandstand, however, I was unable to find any code that exempts grandstands from the illumination requirement.

If there is any question of safety, I always do whatever affords the most safety, not convenience. If there is a question, *DO NOT ASSUME.* You put your employer AND YOURSELF at risk.


----------



## Sony (Mar 17, 2009)

msmedley said:


> Since this was an older post, I was not going to reply, until I read the last two comments about temporary seating and not requiring aisle lights...
> 
> If your AHJ (authority having jurisdiction) goes by NFPA101 Life Safety Code (as most do), then you are required to have your egress routes illuminated at all times. Sections 13.2.8 (for existing structures) and Section 12.2.8 (for new construction) require it for all assembly occupancies (except private party tents <1200 sq. ft.). They both refer you to Section 7.8 for the specific guidelines.
> 
> ...



Well, the Bristol Rhode Island Fire Marshal and Building Inspector says we are perfectly fine. The fire marshal comes and inspect almost every single show we do and has not said a word about aisle lighting. In fact they just installed a brand new fire alarm system about a month ago, now when the fire alarm goes off all of our house lighting turns on automatically and our sound system and air handlers shut down automatically too. All of our exit signs are clearly illuminated and visible, we do however glowtape all of the steps in the audience so they can be easily seen in the dark.


----------



## museav (Mar 18, 2009)

My understanding is that current code does require egress lighting and if you dim the house lights that means aisle lighting. If your facility was built under an older code then that requirement may not have been in place at the time it was built but any major renovation would require updating the facility to meet current code (except where you can get any documented exemptions due to factors such as historical integrity). I know of several facilities, either new or recently renovated, that had to add aisle lighting or glow strips on the edges of the steps after the fact.

The same situation can also apply to issues such as the seating arrangement, handicapped access and seating, assistive listening, lead and asbestos abatement, life safety and many other elements, a seemingly limited renovation can turn out to require major changes to the facility in order to "bring it up to code", one reason that many proposed renovations get postponed or canceled.

As far as people moving around getting what they deserve, I understand the thought but have to disagree. What about a doctor receiving an emergency page or a pregnant woman who has to go to the ladies room or an elderly gentleman who just can't wait until intermission (I'm getting to that age where I'm starting to relate to that last one)? Do you want crying children to stay? What about the ushers? All of these are reasonable causes for someone to need to move around and as a public assembly space, these patrons need to be able to do so safely.


----------



## tech2000 (Mar 21, 2009)

Several years ago we began using our aisle lights (no one had replaced them for many years and I didn't know about them as I was new to the school). Of course this was only for our lower house...it was funny how many people would trip up or down the stairs because they couldn't see in front of themselves!
Now I make a point to check every aisle light before any production.


----------



## Xboxdm2 (Apr 1, 2009)

we leave the aisle lights on the whole show even during a total blackout and pluse they have battery back up in case of a power outage with house lights too. Its mostly safety reasons we leave ours on so if people have to get up and leave they can see the outline on the aisle and better footing for the steps and such.Ours are rbg so when we want to have fun rainbow mode is awesome when it is streaming through the aisles!


----------



## Brenton (Apr 1, 2009)

At my old high school we had aisle lights that were on dimmer which meant the board had to be on to have them on, and it's the same with the house lights. At the college I'm working at there are no aisle lights and the fire inspector hasn't ever said anything that i know of.


----------



## renegadeblack (Apr 14, 2009)

I do have aisle lights, however, alot of them are burned out. The fire marshall has never said a word about them when he's come to inspect and I've just realized that in my most recent show, they weren't written into the cues. I also have absolutely no problem with the emergency exit signs. They are there, you don't look at them, you look at what's going on on stage. 

Something that I completely bugged out at was I saw that on stage where there's a fire alarm and pull station someone taped black cloth over it!!! Unfortunately, I didn't realize this until we were doing strike, but I can't believe that someone was stupid enough to do that! Thank god the fire marshall didn't see that, or someone who would have reported it for that matter. I can only imagine the wrath incurred if that were reported.


----------



## ReiRei (Apr 14, 2009)

We have aisle lights with blue gels taped between a rectangular piece of glass and a metal faceplate. Whenever they go out I'm the one that ends up replacing them and it's irritating because a lot of the faceplates over the lights have stripped screws.

Our aisle lights aren't controlled by the board though, they're always on. The only way I know of turning them off is by turning off our circuit breakers. It's only happened once, and this place is spooky when it's completely dark. Not to mention super dangerous.


----------



## tyler.martin (Apr 15, 2009)

It really depends on your state/provincial fire codes. It is against fire code almost everywhere to shut off exit lights, but aisle lights depends. Try contacting state/provincial authorities on fire code to check with them.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 15, 2009)

We just moved into a brand new building on our college campus. I noticed that the latest model LED exit signs are quite a bit dimmer than what I've seen before. They are a nationally distributed, reputable brand, so I would think they meet all applicable codes. I can't imagine anyone finding them distracting.

If you have brighter, incandescent exit signs, you might not have to twist arms very hard to get them replaced. The maintenance staff loves LEDs because there are no lamps to check and replace.


----------



## Clifford (Apr 15, 2009)

Our aisle lights are on their own rheostat dining-room-chandelier style dimmer in the booth. We usually just leave them on and we've never had any problems with anything. Except that there are no longer lights house right.


----------



## teqniqal (Sep 5, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Um you've got that very backwards my friend. The Yellow/Green wave lengths are the ones the human eye sees the best. Consequently Red light doesn't disturb your night vision nearly as much as green. Perhaps your particular red lights were too bright, but scientifically it's far better to have red exit lights than green.



Please read this: Doug Kniffen's Green Astrolights
It explains that if your think the green light is too bright, then simply turn it down if your are trying to preserve your night vision. No scientific foundation in the urban myth about red lights to preserve night vision.

As far as the brightness of the EXIT signs goes, they have to meet a brightness standard. However, some far exceed the standard, so they appear too bright for use in darkened theatres. You can't legally modify the light, so you have to shop around to find a UL listed EXIT sign that isn't too bright. The edge-light green ones with a clear panel seem to be the least glaring IMHO.

Often not considered is that the NFPA Code defines how bright the surface illumination must be at the floor, but makes no accommodation for the color or texture of the floor finish. A matte black floor at 1/5 foot-candle appears _much darker_ than a white or unfinished concrete floor at 1/5 foot-candle.

The fire code defines the light level at the floor, not the source of the light - it can come from seat / wall mounted lights or from the ceiling, or both. The 2012 NPFA 101 specifically calls-out the illumination levels required for theatres / auditoriums in Section 7.8, this is intended to clarify any ill-perceived 'exceptions' that someone may have that somehow theatres are exempt from the rules - they are not.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 6, 2013)

I would say that this article is better at explaining what is going on with colored light and night vision. Certainly the green light might work for certain aspects, but red has its advantages as well. 

I agree that the surface illumination on the floor should take into account the reflectivity of the surface. After all, what matters is the light that gets to the eye of the person who is traversing in the dark. The floor doesn't care how much light is being shined on it.


> It takes a while for true night vision to be recovered. About 10 minutes for 10%, 30-45 minutes for 80%, the rest may take hours, days, or a week. The issue is the chemical in the eye, rhodopsin - commonly called visual purple, is broken down quickly by light. The main issue then is intensity; color is only an issue because the rods (responsible for night vision) are most sensitive at a particular color. That color is a blue-green (507nm) similar to traffic light green (which is this color for a entirely different reason). It would seem that using the lowest brightness (using this color) additional light needed for a task is the best bet to retain this dark adaptation because it allows rods to function at their best.
> 
> Unfortunately there are a number of drawbacks using only night vision.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 6, 2013)

Fascinating revived thread. Both NFPA 101 The Life Safety Code and the International Building Code - which are widely adopted model codes in the USA - require aisle lighting in assembly occupancies - 1 fc except it can be reduced to 0.2 for performing arts and cinema auditoria. While I spend a lot of effort to make sure the rooms I work on and design aisle lighting for comply with the code, its quite certain that most do not. We also spend a lot of time getting the light on the floor and not on the stage, so never step lights recessed in the risers. Too many people trip and fall and are injured using aisle stairs and it's simply unacceptable to not provide sufficient illumination for egress.

In terms of the floor finish being dark, I'll note both codes require "A contrasting marking stripe shall be provided on each tread at the nosing or leading edge so that the location of such tread is readily apparent, particularly when viewed in descent."

And the Life Safety Code requires the aisle lighting and the contrasting stripe in new and existing - no grandfathering on that one.

It's risky to accept something is permitted because you have seen elsewhere it or because you have not been cited for it previously.

(And if you do trip and fall and are injured in an aisle, have your lawyer give me a call.)


----------



## teqniqal (Sep 8, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> In terms of the floor finish being dark, I'll note both codes require "A contrasting marking stripe shall be provided on each tread at the nosing or leading edge so that the location of such tread is readily apparent, particularly when viewed in descent."
> 
> And the Life Safety Code requires the aisle lighting and the contrasting stripe in new and existing - no grandfathering on that one.



Yes, the contrasting edges on steps is another are the is lacking in most facilities (both backstage and in the public areas). This is also required in the US ADA. All too often people perceive the ADA to be about wheelchair bound persons, and noting could be further from the truth. People of all ages and ambulatory abilities are affected by unmarked obsticles in their path of travel. The US ADA also defines the permissible limits of the radius of the edge if the step, which is also frequently significantly out of compliance, particularly with carpeted steps.

The combination of low/no contrasting color at step edges, large radius edges, inadequate illumination, and low traction (slippery edges) can create the 'perfect storm' for guests, artists, and workers to take a tumble. This applies to temporary construction, too, as the persons are particularly unfamiliar with the travel path (how many times have you seen a black staircase on the back-side of a set with nothing but a 1/4" x 3/4" tag of cheap glow tape stapled to it for a visual reference?).

I agree with Bill, all the cases I've provided expert witness services for have resulted in an award to the injured party. It's an indefensible position the building owner is in when an accident of this type occurs. A small investment in getting stairs up-to-code is much better than the legal expenses that might arise from doing nothing.


----------

